# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Оцените сайт посвященный открытию приватного сервера Rappelz

## dima714

1. http://play-to-play.ru
2. Один из первых серверов посвященных данной игре)

----------


## DareDevil

ну это просто смешно, кого ты задумал развести

----------

